# Can I use msi Gaming App OC settings in Afterburner then uninstall Gaming App?



## BoutTime (Aug 9, 2014)

*Reposted in Graphics Cards section. Mods can you remove this post?*

Hello all,

I bought an MSI GTX 760 TF OC Gaming Edition GPU last week. Unfortunately the OC isn't programmed into the BIOS and to get the highest Factory OC I need to use the MSI Gaming App. The problem is it does not start with Windows or remember your last Clock Selection.

I know Afterburner can start with Windows and apply your last selected profile.

So can I......

1. Open Gaming App and select OC.
Open GPU-Z and see how much the Clock Speed has increased.
Restore the default Clock (Gaming).
Open Afterburner and apply the same increase to the clock value as the Gaming App gave me.
Save the profile.
Tick the 'Start with Windows' box.
Uninstall the Gaming App.

2. Will the above effectively apply the same OC as the gaming App and therfore make the Gaming App obsolete?

3. Also I've read on some forums that Afterburner will only OC the MSI card if the gaming App is installed. I'm away from home so cannot test any of this. Maybe this was the case with the original version of the gaming app. can anyone confirm?

4. Also I've read people reporting that once the OC has been applied it is locked at this high clock and doesn't downclock when idle. From what I've seen the Gaming App does downclock depending on GPU demand. As does Afterburner. Can anyone confirm?

I don't know why MSI did things this way. It's a Gaming Edition card so there should be a way of applying the factory OC and leaving it set that way. The Gaming App is a nice simple little tool but as a bare minimum they should let us start it with Windows and automatically apply the last selected Clock profile.

Dragging the shortcut into the start-up folder doesn't work for me. And even if it did, the last profile selection is not remembered.

Many thanks in advance,


----------



## Ed_1 (Aug 9, 2014)

BoutTime said:


> *Reposted in Graphics Cards section. Mods can you remove this post?*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> ...


I don't have a MSI with Game app but here is my take on your questions .
What you want to do is fine, once you see what game app clocks to, you can for sure duplicate it in MSI AB . Just don't have them both installed as that might conflict .

MSI AB can run on most vid cards, be it Nvidia or AMD , never heard of it not running on none MSI cards (you do get better voltage support if available ) .
The clocks should go back to normal if you want with AB, again don't have game app running . If you reset AB it will read bios clocks (no OC ) .

I personally would not even install the game app , there must be info around what it clocks to , just use that and there probably headroom for more too .


----------



## BoutTime (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for your reply ED_1.

My queries originated perhaps from inaccurate posts on other forums. They stated that AB only works with the gaming App installed which seems strange. They also state that the clocks are then locked and the GPU does not ramp up and down with the demand, Using either the Gaming App or AB. This again seems strange and in contrary to what I've seen when using both . I'm sure the Gaming App only applies the the higher than stock clock values when the game or program requires it.

In truth I'd rather just set the OC in the gaming App and forget about it. But I can't becuase the OC does not stick.


----------



## Ed_1 (Aug 9, 2014)

BoutTime said:


> Thanks for your reply ED_1.
> 
> My queries originated perhaps from inaccurate posts on other forums. They stated that AB only works with the gaming App installed which seems strange. They also state that the clocks are then locked and the GPU does not ramp up and down with the demand, Using either the Gaming App or AB. This again seems strange and in contrary to what I've seen when using both . I'm sure the Gaming App only applies the the higher than stock clock values when the game or program requires it.
> 
> In truth I'd rather just set the OC in the gaming App and forget about it. But I can't becuase the OC does not stick.


As I noted above I never used game app , I would try AB first w/o installing game app and see how it goes . I find it odd it would not work but you never know, I think it would need some kind of special bios to do that .
Anyway give it a try with just AB , use version 3.0 , latest .
That game app just seem like market gimmick

Almost forgot, don't install Nvidia driver on MSI CD, try Nvidia reference for your card at there site , then install AB and see if it works .

If not check this link may help (I did quick search on this ) .
http://www.tomshardware.com/answers...ault-core-clock-speed-overclocked-higher.html

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=161235.0


----------



## BoutTime (Aug 9, 2014)

Ed_1 said:


> As I noted above I never used game app , I would try AB first w/o installing game app and see how it goes . I find it odd it would not work but you never know, I think it would need some kind of special bios to do that .
> Anyway give it a try with just AB , use version 3.0 , latest .
> That game app just seem like market gimmick
> 
> ...


 
Thanks again. I upgraded from a GTX 650Ti so the driver just upgraded with Geforce Experience. I didn't use the CD from what I can rember.


----------



## BoutTime (Aug 9, 2014)

From the official Afterburner Guide on the MSI forum....


"Another thing which needs to be kept in mind is that maximum clockrates for the latest GeForce GTX7xx Gaming requires running >>Gaming APP<<. Switch to Gaming Mode (N770 TF 2GD5/OC (GeForce GTX 770 GAMING)) or OC Mode (N780 TF 3GD5/OC (GeForce GTX 780 GAMING)) to allow maximum boost clockrates."


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 10, 2014)

BoutTime said:


> From the official Afterburner Guide on the MSI forum....
> 
> 
> "Another thing which needs to be kept in mind is that maximum clockrates for the latest GeForce GTX7xx Gaming requires running >>Gaming APP<<. Switch to Gaming Mode (N770 TF 2GD5/OC (GeForce GTX 770 GAMING)) or OC Mode (N780 TF 3GD5/OC (GeForce GTX 780 GAMING)) to allow maximum boost clockrates."


They mean that the speeds listed on the box are only available by running the GAMING APP, or if you OC. As mentioned, choose one, don't run both. Once you've installed both.....  AI AI AI!!!


----------

